# Augen Reflektion



## Tiefschneetaucher (12. März 2007)

Soo jetzt mal eine Frage in Richtung der pixelverschiebender Fachmänner,

es geht um eine Firma die Dacharbeiten vornimmt. Jetzt habe ich mir für deren Werbeunterlagen und auch für die Webseite einen eyecatcher (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) ausgedacht. So frei nach dem Motto „Qualität die ins Auge fällt“

Dachte ich mir ein Auge zu nehmen in dem sich ein Musterhaus/Dach wiederspiegelt. Allerdings ist es nicht ganz so einfach ein vernünftiges Tutorial dafür zu finden. In deutsch schon dreimal nicht. Und von den wenigen englischen die ich finden konnte, waren die meisten schon nicht mehr aktuell und die Seiten vom Server gelöscht. Also hab ich mich selbst einmal ans Werk gemacht.

Ausgangsbilder waren Bild1 – ein Musterhaus und Bild2 – ein Auge. Ich gebe zu die Qualität/Auflösung beider Bilder sind nicht berauschend, allerdings war dies auch nur zu Testzwecken gedacht. Für den Ernstfall hätte ich schon größere gewählt. Es ging jetzt nur einmal um das Testen wie so was aussehen könnte – Bild3

Habe halt das Haus rund ausgeschnitten, die Kanten wich retuschiert, gewölbt (um die Wölbung der Pupille zu unterstreichen) und ein paar verschiedne Arten der Deckgraft ausprobiert. Aber mal ganz ehrlich; würde Euch das beim ersten Blick ins Auge fallen ?

Das Problem ist, wenn ich das Auge nicht wölbe und mehr Sättigung drin lasse, erkennt man das Haus sicherlich besser aber man merkt auch gleich das es nur „draufgeklatscht“ wurde – hat dann nix mit einer Spiegelung zu tun. Und andersherum, so wie es jetzt ist, fällt es kaum auf. 

Hat von Euch da irgendwelche Tipps auf Lager wie das ganze wirklich zum „eyecatcher“ wird ?

Besten dank für alle Infos


----------



## Leola13 (12. März 2007)

Hai,

dein Auge ist zu dominant, vor allem wegen der Struktur und der hellen Spiegelung. Dein Haus ist dagegen viel zu unauffällig.

Ich hab mich mal kurz versucht, bin aber auch nicht so ganz zufrieden. Versuch das Ganze dochh mal mit einem stilisierten Auge, evtl. Comic und einem Haus das aus dem Auge "hervor springt".

Ciao Stefan


----------



## xXx_BaSStar_xXx (12. März 2007)

Ich schätze mal das du das Haus dann 
mit Ebenenmodus "Überlagern" oder "Weiches licht"
versehen hast. Wenn das der Fall ist dupliziere doch einfach
mal die Hausebwne und lasse den gleichen Effekt.
Vielleicht ist es dann besser zu sehen.

Optional kannst du ja dann bei der 2 Überlagerunsebene
noch mit Kontrast und Helligkeit bestimmte stellen hervorheben.


----------



## Tiefschneetaucher (12. März 2007)

einen wunderschönen guten abend wünsch ich, und danke für die beiden  Ideenansätze.

Hab mal von beiden etwas übernommen, neues - weniger dominates Auge, die Ebenen dupliziert und ein neues Haus - das andere war im Original auch n bisserl zu dunkel.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. März 2007)

Hi,
was du auch versuchen könntest wäre das Auge selber etwas abzudunkeln oder ganz in S/W  zu konvertieren. Oder du nimmst etwas Sättigung aus diesem. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch den Ausschnit des Auges so zu wählen das man dieses noch erkennt aber es in den Hintergrund tritt.

Gruß


----------



## »JAM« (20. März 2007)

Ich versuche auch grad so ne reflexion realistisch hin zu bekommen. Die Quelldaten die als Auge verwendet wurden sind aber ziemlich gut, mir is nur auf anhieb ein Fehler aufgefallen, weil ich bevor ich das am PC versucht habe erstmal n paar fotos gemacht hab. Umso dunkler der Bereich im Auge, desto klarer wird die Spiegelung; is ja auch logisch wenn man das prinzip eines Spiegels bedenkt. Im Irisbereich des Auges (die schwarze Mitte) ist die Spiegelung am stärksten und auch am schärfsten, wobei ihr das alle schwarz gelassen habt.

Dennoch muss ich sagen das Ihr das echt gut hinbekommen habt, ich bin noch nicht so weit, weil ich noch an der Verzerrung arbeite


----------



## Tiefschneetaucher (22. März 2007)

Hi !  

Du hast vollkommen Recht was die Farbe angeht - sprich je dünkler der Bereich, desto klarer wird das Bild. Hab dafür auch ewigst viele Augen mit Reflektionen im Netz gesucht. Besonders gut ist der Effekt bei Tieren zu beobachten hab ich festgestellt. Ich bin zwar nocht nicht 100% mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden aber so wie es beim letzten Stand war, war es schon halbwegs ok. Aber wenn Du dein Bild fertig hast gibt doch mal bescheid =)


----------



## Nil18 (22. März 2007)

Mal ne dumme Frage, aber warum lässt du dich nicht von nem Kumpel fotografieren?
Ein 'echtes' Bild, indem sich in deinem Auge ein Haus spiegelt, dann hättest du was zum Vergleich und könntest Zielorientierter arbeiten.

Nur so ne Idee ...


----------



## Tiefschneetaucher (22. März 2007)

Hi ! Besten dank erst mal für den Beitrag !

Also die Idee mit dem fotografieren hatte ich auch schon. Allerdings muss man sehr dicht an einem Objekt stehen damit es sich halbwegs erkennbar im Auge spiegelt. Ist mit einem Dach respektive Haus nur schwer möglich  Zum anderen muss der fotografierende auch sehr dicht am Auge stehen um eine Reflektion einzufangen – somit hat man wohl eher die Linse der Digicam im Auge als ein Dach =) ist auch bei den meisten Bildern dich ich zum Thema Reflektionen gefunden habe der Fall.

Eine Reflektion wie oben in den Augen wird man also wohl kaum in der Natur finden daher muss man sie sich mit Photoshop „erzwingen“ =) Ist schon schwer etwas nicht reales realistisch wirken zu lassen. Aber gut, ich werde den Tipp von »JAM« jedenfalls einmal ausprobieren in der Hoffnung das es dann noch besser wirkt


----------



## »JAM« (22. März 2007)

ich krigs net wirklich hin, weil ich keine gute Quelldateien (Augenbilder) hab.. ich hab zwar n gutes Auge, aber dann wieder nur in schwarzweiß, da funktionieren die Effekte halt nicht so gut..

mit CS2 kann man zumindest mithilfe der Fluchtpunkte das Bild (vorher mit dem Wölbenfilter bearbeitet) schon in die richtige Verzerrung bringen. Dann hab ich den Ausschnitt ruhig markiert und lass es in der Mitte mit voller dekkraft und nach außen hin transparent werden, sodass es einen realistischen übergang gibt, was später die spiegelung betrifft. mein problem is das ich das dann eigentlich nur noch überlagern müsste damit die adern und die strucktur raus kommt aber da scheiterts.. zum einen weil ich kein geeignetes großes Auge habe, zum anderen das mit 'Überlagern' die Spiegelung unrealistisch wird, weil das Schwarz dann als bester Punkt reflektiert sondern weiß


----------

